# A Poke at Federal Vision



## Theogenes (Jun 29, 2006)

This was on a discussion board at Yahoo. It hits the nail on the head.
Jim 

New Federal Version Translation of Bible Discovered	

Somehow, I received an advance preview copy of this with editorial comments:

Dateline: St. Louis.

Due to the overwhelming market demand for Federal Vision theology over the last year, we are releasing a new translation of the Scriptures, the Federal Vision Version (FVV). This version strives to be true to the ancient text, yet relevant to the needs of a new generation, and totally free of those false theological constructs of the musty irrelevant, old Reformers.

IN a groundbreaking technological advance, this will be the first version of the Bible completely available in blog form. Thanks to the efforts of our Associate Pastor for Blogging and Theological Verbosity, Nestorious Thorne, for this idea.

Some highlights of the new translation include:

Nicodemus, you idiot. Don't you realize how hamstrung you are by holding to outmoded theological categories? I am Israel, and I will be reborn. 

For I am not ashamed of the news that Jesus is Lord, for it is the power of God unto (initial/eschatological?) salvation to all who are covenantally faithful, for in it the faithfulness of God in keeping his promises is revealed to be from faithful obedience to faithful obedience, just as it is written, "Those whom God has declared to be in the right shall live by faithful obedience."

But now we are released from the covenantal boundary markers, having died to that which held us captive, so that we serve not under the old covenantal boundary markers but in the new life of the reborn Israel. What then shall we say? That the boundary markers are sin sin? By no means! Yet if it had not been for the boundary markers, I would not have known sin. I would not have known what it is to covet if the boundary markers had not said, "You shall not covet." 
Editor 1: This doesn't make sense.
Editor 2: Hey, embrace the contradiction. Three little words solve all our theological inconsistencies, "union with Christ." Chant it over and over. You will be enlightened.
For it is by grace you have been (initially/eschatologically) saved, through covenantal fidelity, not of covenantal boundary markers, lest any man should boast in his non-meritorious covenantal boundary marker-ism. For we are God's covenantal boundary marker-ship, created in Christ Jesus as reborn Israel, unto covenantal boundary markers, that God ordained beforehand that we should walk in them
Editor 1: I see it now! I have embraced the contradictions! Union with Christ! Union with Christ!
Kenneth A. Pierce
Senior Minister
Draper's Valley Presbyterian Church (PCA) 
2755 Old Baltimore Rd.
Draper, VA 24324
(540)994-0290
kenpierce.blogspot.com
www.dvpca.org


----------



## Civbert (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 29, 2006)

Kinda funny.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim Snyder_
> this will be the first version of the Bible completely available in blog form.



This part is just as true as any of the theological or historical observations.


----------

